# Eternal recurrence



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

I was just reading some philosophy by Friedrich Nietzsche. I don't know if you all have heard of him, but he is a pretty famous philosopher. One thing that kind of inspired me is his idea of eternal recurrence. He theorized that time is infinite, all time before us is infinite, and all time in the future is infinite. If that is so, then the very life we live must occur infinitely throughout time. He saw this as a very positive motivator. If we grasp this idea, we should start to really tackle our SA as much as we can. Since i have read it, i have been working harder to read about SA, different ways to approach it, and i have been exposing myself to the situations i find difficult more and more. You have got to have the mindset that "I want to take care of my SA right now so that it goes away faster." SA is a highly treatable order, and the more we try to conquer it, the better it will get. If we do this, our life in the long run will be so much better, and when we live it an infinite amount of times, we will be happy that we tried so hard to beat SA and won. I have made a good amount of progress with SA, and i believe that anyone who tries hard enough can beat this ****ty disorder.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

That's a scary thought to me...


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

That's a great thought. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

i thought i read about a second version of steady state theory that is conceptually similiar to Nietzsche's recurrence. you can do a simple internet search to find it. i can't embrace it as selfishly as i would like, because steady-state would mean the holocaust and other world horrors would repeat themselves infinitely.


----------

